# Galaxy S4 AMOLED-Display mit Darstellungsfehlern



## GamerX (1. Mai 2013)

Das Galaxy S4 scheint zwei verschiedene Darstellungsfehler aufzuweisen, die bis jetzt bei jedem Nutzer aufgetreten sind, sich aber gegenseitig ausschließen. 

Bei dem ersten Darstellungsfehler handelt es sich um eine Art Ghosting, die die grünen Subpixel des AMOLED-Displays betrifft und eine verzögerte Darstellung der grünen Komponente der Pentile-Matrix verursacht, wenn die grünen Subpixel ausgeschaltet waren (z.B. beim Scrollen im Einstellungsmenü). Dadurch kommt es zu einem violetten Ghosting, da die blauen und roten Subpixel schneller wieder eingeschaltet werden als die grünen. Er tritt nur bei Nutzern auf, die nicht vom zweiten Darstellungsfehler betroffen sind.

Der zweite Darstellungsfehler, der nur bei Nutzern auftritt, die vom ersten Darstellungsfehler nicht betroffen sind, besteht aus einer falschen Darstellung von komplett schwarzen Bildschirminhalten, diese werden stattdessen leicht rötlich dargestellt. Der Fehler lässt sich in einem dunklen Raum z.B. bei Betrachten der heruntergezogenen Android-Statusleiste leicht erkennen.

Die genaue Ursache der Probleme (Hardware oder Software) ist bis jetzt unklar.

Quellen: Ich als Galaxy S4 Besitzer und weitere Nutzer des XDA-Forums. Eine Quelle sollte zwar nicht aus einem Link zu einem Forum bestehen, aber da dies zur Zeit die einzige Beschreibung des Problems im Internet darstellt, habe ich in diesem Fall keine andere Wahl: [Q] Screen smearing?! - xda-developers
Ein von mir selbst gedrehtes Video, das den ersten Darstellungsfehler zeigt, ist auf Youtube zu sehen: Galaxy S4 Screen Ghosting/Smearing - YouTube
Update 1: Es gibt mittlerweile einen offiziellen Bericht über das Problem, aber leider nicht auf Deutsch: http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/34787/samsung-galaxy-s4-heeft-schermprobleem

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich PCGH diese beiden Probleme mal genauer anschaut (z.B. in eine auführlichen Bildschirmtest des Galaxy S4) und Samsung kontaktiert. Ich hoffe auf weitere Kommentare von anderen Galaxy S4 Besitzern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, GamerX


----------



## BmwM3 (2. Mai 2013)

hier gehts auch über versch. Displayprobleme:

I9505 Unregelmäßige Leuchtkraft / Burn In / Striche / Displayverhalten beim S4 - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

XDA ist ja auch nicht irgendein Forum.

Aber es scheinen alle Geräte ihre Macken zu haben.


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Mai 2013)

Blöd dass sowas ausgerechnet beim Aushängeschild des gesamten Konzerns passiert, ganz schlecht für's Image


----------



## D@rk (2. Mai 2013)

Ou man. Das ist aber echt bitter.
Großartig angekündigt und presentiert und dann haben so gut wie 100% der geräte fehler.

Bin mal gespannt ob ne rückrufaktion kommt


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar nicht toll für Käufer, aber die werden da sicher schnell nachbessern. Und die Leute die schon eines haben müssen es hält umtauschen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Das Galaxy S4 scheint zwei verschiedene Darstellungsfehler aufzuweisen, die bis jetzt bei jedem Nutzer aufgetreten sind, sich aber gegenseitig ausschließen.
> 
> Bei dem ersten Darstellungsfehler handelt es sich um eine Art Ghosting, die die grünen Subpixel des AMOLED-Displays betrifft und eine verzögerte Darstellung der grünen Komponente der RGB-Matrix verursacht, wenn die grünen Subpixel ausgeschaltet waren


RGB-Matrix? Das S4 hat doch eine Pentile Matrix?!! 
Des Weiteren würde mich interessieren wie du darauf kommst, dass die angeblichen fehler bei "jedem" Nutzer auftreten?
Außerdem wäre mal eine vernünftige Quelle interessant, ich konnte per google da nichts wirklich finden.^^

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Also ich finde hier wird stark übertrieben. Das schlieren beim scrollen ist normal, hab ich bisher bei jedem Gerät gesehen, egal was fürn Display. 
Und das der Amoled-Screen bei vollkommender Dunkelheit und schwarzem Bild noch ganz leicht leuchtet (rötlich) ist ganz normal bei Amoled.


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> RGB-Matrix? Das S4 hat doch eine Pentile Matrix?!!
> Des Weiteren würde mich interessieren wie du darauf kommst, dass die angeblichen fehler bei "jedem" Nutzer auftreten?
> Außerdem wäre mal eine vernünftige Quelle interessant, ich konnte per google da nichts wirklich finden.^^
> 
> MfG


 
Du hast natürlich recht, hab meinen Post schon ausgebessert. Was die Quelle angeht ist das im Moment leider noch nicht möglich, da anscheinend kein einziges Technik-Portal auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam wurde. Ich habe diesen Thread eigentlich in der Hoffnung erstellt, dass PCGH offiziell darüber berichtet. Die Fehler treten wirklich bei jedem Nutzer auf, mit dem ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe, aber immer nur einer der beiden, nie beide gelichzeitig. Einer der Nutzer hat sogar behauptet, durch ein Firmware Update zwischen den beiden Fehlern gewechselt zu haben, was die Sache noch merkwürdiger macht.

@Bioschnitzel: Mag sein, dass die Fehler nicht jedem Nutzer auffallen und den meisten sogar egal sein werden, aber dass ein AMOLED-Display rötlich leuchtet wenn es ein schwarzes Bild darstellt ist ganz und gar nicht normal, da jedes Amoled Display prinzipiell einen Kontrastwert von endlos haben muss und das nur möglich ist, wenn es wirklich jeden Pixel (auch die roten) abschaltet.

Edit: Es gibt jetzt endlich einen offiziellen Bericht über das Problem, aber leider nicht auf Deutsch: http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/34787/samsung-galaxy-s4-heeft-schermprobleem


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

Die roten Pixel an sich leuchten ja auch nicht. Trotzdem ist auch ein Amoled nicht komplett schwarz, hab schon mehrere S2`s in der Hand gehabt, sowie S3`s. Es ist auch nicht unbedingt rötlich, sondern mehr braun.


----------



## valandil (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, hab meinen Post schon ausgebessert. Was die Quelle angeht ist das im Moment leider noch nicht möglich, da anscheinend kein einziges Technik-Portal auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam wurde. Ich habe diesen Thread eigentlich in der Hoffnung erstellt, dass PCGH offiziell darüber berichtet. Die Fehler treten wirklich bei jedem Nutzer auf, mit dem ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe, aber immer nur einer der beiden, nie beide gelichzeitig. Einer der Nutzer hat sogar behauptet, durch ein Firmware Update zwischen den beiden Fehlern gewechselt zu haben, was die Sache noch merkwürdiger macht.
> 
> @Bioschnitzel: Mag sein, dass die Fehler nicht jedem Nutzer auffallen und den meisten sogar egal sein werden, aber dass ein AMOLED-Display rötlich leuchtet wenn es ein schwarzes Bild darstellt ist ganz und gar nicht normal, da jedes Amoled Display prinzipiell einen Kontrastwert von endlos haben muss und das nur möglich ist, wenn es wirklich jeden Pixel (auch die roten) abschaltet.
> 
> Edit: Es gibt jetzt endlich einen offiziellen Bericht über das Problem, aber leider nicht auf Deutsch: Samsung Galaxy S4 heeft schermprobleem? | Hardware.Info Nederland


 
AMOLED Displays haben pro Pixel einen unendlichen Kontrast, nicht pro Display. 
Es muss eine gewisse Restspannung an der Matrix anliegen um aus dem "Black/Aus" Zustand in andere Zustände zu wechseln. 
Mein Galaxy Nexus ist in einem komplett dunklen Raum auch nicht komplett dunkel, also ist es AMOLED-typisch.

Ghosting ist auch AMOLED-typisch. Einfach rumscrollen, bzw das Bild wechseln, und die Pixel updaten ihre neue Farbe. 
Meine Güte, haben die noch nie ein AMOLED-Gerät gehabt?


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Die roten Pixel an sich leuchten ja auch nicht. Trotzdem ist auch ein Amoled nicht komplett schwarz, hab schon mehrere S2`s in der Hand gehabt, sowie S3`s. Es ist auch nicht unbedingt rötlich, sondern mehr braun.



Über die Farbe des eigentlichen Bildschirms im ausgeschalteten Zusatand lässt sich streiten, aber in diesem fall geht es wirklich darum, dass rote Subpixel weiterleuchten und nicht ausgeschaltet werden, was bei einem AMOLED-Display nicht der Fall sein sollte.
Die von mir angegebene Quelle hat ein sehr schönes Bild dazu: Samsung Galaxy S4 heeft schermprobleem? | Hardware.Info Nederland Es ist klar zu sehen, dass das S2 nicht davon betroffen ist, obwohl es auch ein AMOLED Display besitzt.


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht, hab meinen Post schon ausgebessert. Was die Quelle angeht ist das im Moment leider noch nicht möglich, da anscheinend kein einziges Technik-Portal auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam wurde. Ich habe diesen Thread eigentlich in der Hoffnung erstellt, dass PCGH offiziell darüber berichtet. Die Fehler treten wirklich bei jedem Nutzer auf, mit dem ich bisher darüber gesprochen habe, aber immer nur einer der beiden, nie beide gelichzeitig. Einer der Nutzer hat sogar behauptet, durch ein Firmware Update zwischen den beiden Fehlern gewechselt zu haben, was die Sache noch merkwürdiger macht.


Das ist denke ich kein Fehler. Und den Vergleich zum s2 kann man nicht ziehen, da dies auf einer rgb Matrix beruht und das s3 und s4 die pentile matrix verwenden. Außerdem, wie kommst du darauf wenn es ein "Fehler" ist, dass er überall auftritt, welche Quelle hast du da? Ist es nicht eher, wenn es "jeder" hat normal?

MfG


----------



## Skipper81Ger (2. Mai 2013)

man kann mich durchaus als samsung-fanboy bezeichen, aber die nachricht schockt mich nicht. denn seit kurzem bin ich im besitz eines xperia z und bin super glücklich. wollte ich nur mal sagen um was zu sagen


----------



## Liza (2. Mai 2013)

valandil schrieb:


> AMOLED Displays haben pro Pixel einen unendlichen Kontrast, nicht pro Display.
> Es muss eine gewisse Restspannung an der Matrix anliegen um aus dem "Black/Aus" Zustand in andere Zustände zu wechseln.
> Mein Galaxy Nexus ist in einem komplett dunklen Raum auch nicht komplett dunkel, also ist es AMOLED-typisch.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es! Amoled Displays können auch sichtbar altern, ähnlich einer alten Glühbirne die nach einer Zeit etwas dunkler wird. Wird häufiger als einbrennen bezeichnet. Samsung tauscht aber während der Garantie solche Displays ohne Probleme!


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist denke ich kein Fehler. Und den Vergleich zum s2 kann man nicht ziehen, da dies auf einer rgb Matrix beruht und das s3 und s4 die pentile matrix verwenden. Außerdem, wie kommst du darauf wenn es ein "Fehler" ist, dass er überall auftritt, welche Quelle hast du da? Ist es nicht eher, wenn es "jeder" hat normal?
> 
> MfG



Es kann durchaus sein, dass der "Fehler" einfach durch die pentile Struktur des Galaxy S4 verursacht wird, aber dann muss Samsung A) das Problem möglichst minimieren oder B) zugeben, dass das bei AMOLED Displays mit Pentile-Matrix einfach der Fall ist. Aber das Beste an dem Problem ist, dass man es mit Hilfe einer App (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netmanslab.sa) selber beheben kann, indem man die RGB Werte permanent auf 10 stellt, wodurch die grünen Pixel nie ausgeschaltet werden und auch nicht träger reagieren. Das einzige Problem daran ist, dass man dadurch den größten Vorteil eines AMOLED-Displays verliert, nämlich den tollen Kontrast bzw. geringen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe immer noch nicht wo jetzt der von dir in der News proklamierte Fehler sein soll?

p.s.: Selbst in den aktuellen Kommentaren aus deinem einzigen Verweis, dass xda Forum, wird aktuell von einem non issue geschrieben und Vergleiche mit dem S3 gemacht.^^

MfG


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch nicht wo jetzt der von dir in der News proklamierte Fehler sein soll?
> 
> MfG



Dann lies dir einfach die Seite mit Google Translate durch: Samsung Galaxy S4 heeft schermprobleem? | Hardware.Info Nederland
Wenn du diese Tatsache aus persönlicher Sicht nicht als Problem empfindest, kann ich das natürlich einsehen. Es gibt aber viele Perfektionisten (wie mich), die das Problem nicht so einfach ad acta legen können xD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Über die Farbe des eigentlichen Bildschirms im ausgeschalteten Zusatand lässt sich streiten, aber in diesem fall geht es wirklich darum, dass rote Subpixel weiterleuchten und nicht ausgeschaltet werden, was bei einem AMOLED-Display nicht der Fall sein sollte.
> Die von mir angegebene Quelle hat ein sehr schönes Bild dazu: Samsung Galaxy S4 heeft schermprobleem? | Hardware.Info Nederland Es ist klar zu sehen, dass das S2 nicht davon betroffen ist, obwohl es auch ein AMOLED Display besitzt.


 
Du weißt doch garnicht wie das Foto vom S2 entstanden ist? Ich kann dir auch 2 Fotos von meinem ehemaligen S2 machen wo man einmal schwarz sieht, und einmal das noch ganz leicht vorhandene "bräunliche" leuchten. Alles nur eine Frage der Kameraeinstellung und Umgebung. 

Und da mein S2 das auch hatte, und ich sogar schrieb das ich schon MEHRERE S2`s in der Hand hatte und ALLE dieses leuchten hatten, kannst du nicht sagen das die S2`s davon nicht betroffen sind. JEDES Amoled Gerät hat diesen "Effekt". Auch wirkt dieses Bräunliche leuchten meist fleckig, ist ebenfalls ganz normal und liegt an dem Herstellungsverfahren.




Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> man kann mich durchaus als samsung-fanboy bezeichen, aber die nachricht schockt mich nicht. denn seit kurzem bin ich im besitz eines xperia z und bin super glücklich. wollte ich nur mal sagen um was zu sagen



Haha same here (bin auch von S2 auf Xperia Z gewechselt^^) , nie wieder diesen Amoled Mist der von der Qualität streut ohne Ende. Ein Gerät zu bekommen was keinen Farbstich/Verlauf aufweißt grenzt schon an ein Wunder. 

Siehe dazu auch das folgende Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMlYzzo75rg


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Dann lies dir einfach die Seite mit Google Translate durch: Samsung Galaxy S4 heeft schermprobleem? | Hardware.Info Nederland
> Wenn du diese Tatsache aus persönlicher Sicht nicht als Problem empfindest, kann ich das natürlich einsehen. Es gibt aber viele Perfektionisten (wie mich), die das Problem nicht so einfach ad acta legen können xD


Du bist ja lustig, die Verweisen mit ihrem Bericht ja auch nur auf das xda Forum. Was soll da also mehr bzw. offizielles drinne stehen, was nicht schon in deinem verweis zu lesen ist? Außerdem, siehe meine zusätzliche Anmerkung, wird auch in den aktuellen Beiträgen in dem Forum von einem non issue geschrieben. Wo also ist jetzt der nicht typische Amoled Fehler?

MfG


----------



## McClaine (2. Mai 2013)

naja dieses "Ghosting" wird wohl per Firmware Update behoben und das ein schwarz bei Samsung Amoleds, nicht 100% schwarz ist, sehe ich auch als normal an. Selbst wenn dem nicht so ist, wird das wohl per Firmware behoben, denn das Display zeigt ja nur an, was ihm die Software "sagt" ^^.

Verstehe aber nicht wie das eine Problem das andere ausschliesen soll? Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, ausser das beides am Display gezeigt wird.
Mein schwarz beim Note 2 ist auch nicht 100% dunkel, was man verstehen kann, da ist etwas grau/weiss.

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke man kann beides mit nem Update beheben, also ein Geräte defekt in dem Sinne ist es nicht für mich


----------



## DaStash (2. Mai 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> naja dieses "Ghosting" wird wohl per Firmware Update behoben und das ein schwarz bei Samsung Amoleds, nicht 100% schwarz ist, sehe ich auch als normal an. Selbst wenn dem nicht so ist, wird das wohl per Firmware behoben, denn das Display zeigt ja nur an, was ihm die Software "sagt" ^^.
> 
> Verstehe aber nicht wie das eine Problem das andere ausschliesen soll? Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, ausser das beides am Display gezeigt wird.
> Mein schwarz beim Note 2 ist auch nicht 100% dunkel, was man verstehen kann, da ist etwas grau/weiss.
> ...


Eben und somit auch kein Fehler, wie behauptet. 

MfG


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du weißt doch garnicht wie das Foto vom S2 entstanden ist? Ich kann dir auch 2 Fotos von meinem ehemaligen S2 machen wo man einmal schwarz sieht, und einmal das noch ganz leicht vorhandene "bräunliche" leuchten. Alles nur eine Frage der Kameraeinstellung und Umgebung.
> 
> Und da mein S2 das auch hatte, und ich sogar schrieb das ich schon MEHRERE S2`s in der Hand hatte und ALLE dieses leuchten hatten, kannst du nicht sagen das die S2`s davon nicht betroffen sind. JEDES Amoled Gerät hat diesen "Effekt". Auch wirkt dieses Bräunliche leuchten meist fleckig, ist ebenfalls ganz normal und liegt an dem Herstellungsverfahren.



Mein S2 hat einen perfekten, komplett schwarzen Bildschirm, genau wie mein S4 (dafür hat das S4 aber das Ghosting Problem, die beiden Probleme schließen einander aus, warum weiß ich nicht)

@McClaine: Ich stimme dir zu und bin mir auch sicher, dass das Problem behoben werden kann, aber je mehr Seiten darüber berichtet, umso schneller wird Samsung reagieren.


----------



## McClaine (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Mein S2 hat einen perfekten, komplett schwarzen Bildschirm, genau wie mein S4 (dafür hat das S4 aber das Ghosting Problem, die beiden Probleme schließen einander aus, warum weiß ich nicht)
> 
> @McClaine: Ich stimme dir zu und bin mir auch sicher, dass das Problem behoben werden kann, aber je mehr Seiten darüber berichtet, umso schneller wird Samsung reagieren.


 

Darauf darf man hoffen. Hatte ich selber noch nicht in der Hand das gute Stück, aber dieses Ghosting wird nichts anderes sein, als wie ein Treiberproblem am Pc. Bin kein Fachmann aber so siehts für mich aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Mai 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> naja dieses "Ghosting" wird wohl per Firmware Update behoben und das ein schwarz bei Samsung Amoleds, nicht 100% schwarz ist, sehe ich auch als normal an. Selbst wenn dem nicht so ist, wird das wohl per Firmware behoben, denn das Display zeigt ja nur an, was ihm die Software "sagt" ^^.
> 
> Verstehe aber nicht wie das eine Problem das andere ausschliesen soll? Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, ausser das beides am Display gezeigt wird.
> Mein schwarz beim Note 2 ist auch nicht 100% dunkel, was man verstehen kann, da ist etwas grau/weiss.
> ...



Trotzdem kann ein Display auch defekt sein, und das ein Display schonmal garnicht das anzeigt was gesagt wird siehst du eine Seite zuvor in dem Video was ich verlinkt habe. 
Gerade Amoled hat eine starke Streuung was Farbverläufe und Farbstiche angeht. Die Roten Pixel leuchten ja auch nicht, sonst wäre ja das Bild rot   




GamerX schrieb:


> Mein S2 hat einen perfekten, komplett schwarzen Bildschirm, genau wie mein S4 (dafür hat das S4 aber das Ghosting Problem, die beiden Probleme schließen einander aus, warum weiß ich nicht)


 
Nein glaube ich nicht. Dunkel dein Raum komplett ab sodass alles stockdunkel ist und du nichtsmehr sehen würdest. Gugg dir dann ein komplett schwarzes Bild an (einfach nur schwarz), dann siehst du ganz leicht ein bräunliches leuchten, allerdings sehr schwach. Wird wahrscheinlich auch fleckig aussehen.


----------



## GamerX (2. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ein Display auch defekt sein, und das ein Display schonmal garnicht das anzeigt was gesagt wird siehst du eine Seite zuvor in dem Video was ich verlinkt habe.
> Gerade Amoled hat eine starke Streuung was Farbverläufe und Farbstiche angeht. Die Roten Pixel leuchten ja auch nicht, sonst wäre ja das Bild rot
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich war in einem Raum ohne Fenster, geschlossene Tür, ausgeschaltetes Licht und obwohl mein S2 bereits ein Burn-In aufgrund seines Alters besitzt, war der Bildschirm beim Betrachten eines schwarzen Bildes einfach nur schwarz, vollständig homogen und fleckenlos, wenn ich auf den Power Button drücke und es den Bildschirm ausschaltet sehe ich keine Veränderung am Bildschirm, genau das gleiche schwarz (bzw. ich sehe gar nichts, weil es so dunkel in dem Raum ist).


----------



## ReaCT (2. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Ich war in einem Raum ohne Fenster, geschlossene Tür, ausgeschaltetes Licht und obwohl mein S2 bereits ein Burn-In aufgrund seines Alters besitzt, war der Bildschirm beim Betrachten eines schwarzen Bildes einfach nur schwarz, vollständig homogen und fleckenlos, wenn ich auf den Power Button drücke und es den Bildschirm ausschaltet sehe ich keine Veränderung am Bildschirm, genau das gleiche schwarz (bzw. ich sehe gar nichts, weil es so dunkel in dem Raum ist).


 
Wie lange warst du den im Raum? Deine Augen brauchen eine gewissen Zeit um sich an die Dunkelheit zu gewöhnen, weswegen es vorallem eher nachts auffällt. Habe das Phänomen bisher auch begutachten dürfen bei 2 Geräten.


----------



## McClaine (3. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist ein display kaputt wenn:
- schwarze einzelne punkte auftauchen
- einzelne schlieren horizontal / vertikal
- die farbe gar nicht mehr stimmt
- einzelne bereiche aussetzen
etc...
 Also so lang unschuldig bis die schuld bewiesen wurde


----------



## fire2002de (3. Mai 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein display kaputt wenn:
> - schwarze einzelne punkte auftauchen
> - einzelne schlieren horizontal / vertikal
> - die farbe gar nicht mehr stimmt
> ...


 
oder man sich selber nur käse einredet  

b2t:
in den Preisregionen sollte das gerät schon "fertig getestet" sein und nicht am kunden erst die letzte strecke zurück legen!

das is in letzter zeit leider bei jedem Oberklassen Smartphone Hersteller der Fall!


aber hauptsache jedes jahr ein neues alles in den schatten stellendes Smartphone herausbringen...es soll auch neuen schrott geben


----------



## GamerX (3. Mai 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> oder man sich selber nur käse einredet
> 
> b2t:
> in den Preisregionen sollte das gerät schon "fertig getestet" sein und nicht am kunden erst die letzte strecke zurück legen!
> ...


 
Genau das und die Tatsache, dass Samsung das "Problem" unter den Teppich kehrt, stören mich viel mehr als das Ghosting selbst.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. Mai 2013)

anscheinend ist das gerät nicht wirklich ausgereift........


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Genau das und die Tatsache, dass Samsung das "Problem" unter den Teppich kehrt, stören mich viel mehr als das Ghosting selbst.


 
Wo macht Samsung das denn? Ich mein es gibt wenig Leute die das Problem haben atm. Wer nicht zufrieden mit dem Gerät ist lässt es sich umtauschen.


----------



## McClaine (3. Mai 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> oder man sich selber nur käse einredet



Und wo is der Käse? Ich hatte schon alle benannten Fehler an meinem Smartphones, daher werde ich wohl wissen, dass das Display, genau bei diesem Punkten, eben kaputt war und es nicht an Firmware oder ähnlichem lag.
Die hier aufgezeigten Probleme sehen eben eher nach Firmware aus. 

Also wo ist der Käse?


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2013)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wo macht Samsung das denn? Ich mein es gibt wenig Leute die das Problem haben atm. Wer nicht zufrieden mit dem Gerät ist lässt es sich umtauschen.



Völlig richtig.  

MfG


----------



## Liza (8. Mai 2013)

Datrepair und w-support sind beides lizensierte Werkstätten und reparieren so etwas!


----------



## GamerX (8. Mai 2013)

Liza schrieb:


> Datrepair und w-support sind beides lizensierte Werkstätten und reparieren so etwas!


 
Ähm... hier gibts nichts zu reparieren, der Darstellungsfehler ist eine Eigenschaft von pentile AMOLED Displays und er tritt bei jedem S4 auf.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

Lustig, es gibt immer noch keine unabhängige Darstellung des angeblichen Fehlers, außer das Wackel youtue Video, obwohl es ja angeblich alle betreffen soll. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Blöd dass sowas ausgerechnet beim Aushängeschild des gesamten Konzerns passiert, ganz schlecht für's Image



àhnlich wie beim Lackfehler bei den iphone5 zum verkaufsstart...


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Lustig, es gibt immer noch keine unabhängige Darstellung des angeblichen Fehlers, außer das Wackel youtue Video, obwohl es ja angeblich alle betreffen soll.
> 
> MfG


 Schau es dir doch mal selbst an.
Dann hast du deine ' unabhängige Darstellung'.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

Hab leider keins da. Ausgehend von google recherchen finde ich immer nur diese eine genannte Quelle und da ja angeblich alle davon betroffen sind, von diesem "Darstellungsfehler, sollten doch auch a) entsprechend viele und b) objektive im Sinne von fachlichen Feststellungen zu diesem Thema vorliegen. Wie damals zum Beispiel beim Antennagate Problem oder dem Gelbstich vom iPhone. Aber nischt ist, deshalb die m. M. n. gerechtfertigte Skepsis.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2013)

Saturn/MM etc. sollte eins haben.



> sollten doch auch a) entsprechend viele und b) objektive im Sinne von fachlichen Feststellungen zu diesem Thema vorliegen.


Interessiert den normalen User wohl eher weniger.

Aber man sieht es und es sieht unschön aus.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

Laut Aussage des TS, soll man es nur in komplett abgedunkelten Räumen sehen können, wie soll mir da MM und co weiterhelfen? 

Und nur mal so am Rande. Ein technisch 100%ig schwarzer Bildschirm, auf Grund deaktivierter, nicht leuchtender Matrix, kann nur so Schwarz sein, wie es der Bildschirm physisch zulässt. ´Guckst du direkt, 100%ig auf den Bildschirm sieht es Schwarz aus, änderst du aber den Winkel siehst du das es eher Anthrazitfarbig ist und genau deshalb hinkt dieser, ich habe beide nebeneinander gehalten Vergleich, da mit Sicherheit genau solche wichtigen Kleinigkeiten nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt werden können. Deshalb misst man ja auch Schwarzwerte und da, siehe die zahlreichen offiziellen Tests, schneidet das Samsung hervorragend ab. 

MfG


----------



## GamerX (8. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hab leider keins da. Ausgehend von google recherchen finde ich immer nur diese eine genannte Quelle und da ja angeblich alle davon betroffen sind, von diesem "Darstellungsfehler, sollten doch auch a) entsprechend viele und b) objektive im Sinne von fachlichen Feststellungen zu diesem Thema vorliegen. Wie damals zum Beispiel beim Antennagate Problem oder dem Gelbstich vom iPhone. Aber nischt ist, deshalb die m. M. n. gerechtfertigte Skepsis.
> 
> MfG



Der "Fehler" lässt sich sogar auf etlichen Reviews des S4 beobachten, aber natürlich fällt es dir schwer ihn zu sehen, wenn du nicht weißt, worauf du achten sollst und ihn nie in echt gesehen hast. Aber du kannst ja in einen Handyshop gehen und es dir anschauen. In meinen Augen zählt die Meinung der S4 Besitzer mehr als deine, bis du den Fehler mit deinen eigenen Augen gesehen hast.


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Der "Fehler" lässt sich sogar auf etlichen Reviews des S4 beobachten, aber natürlich fällt es dir schwer ihn zu sehen, wenn du nicht weißt, worauf du achten sollst und ihn nie in echt gesehen hast. Aber du kannst ja in einen Handyshop gehen und es dir anschauen. In meinen Augen zählt die Meinung der S4 Besitzer mehr als deine, bis du den Fehler mit deinen eigenen Augen gesehen hast.



Zeig mal die reviews. Danke. 

MfG


----------



## EveryDayISeeMyDream (8. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Blöd dass sowas ausgerechnet beim Aushängeschild des gesamten Konzerns passiert, ganz schlecht für's Image


 
Scheiß was drauf, Samsung bringt doch eh alle 3 Tage ein neues Telefon auf den Markt.


----------



## GamerX (8. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zeig mal die reviews. Danke.
> 
> MfG


 

Hier ein beliebiges Review wo man es sieht: Samsung Galaxy S4 Review - YouTube
Leider ist aufgrund der geringen FPS des Videos das Problem nur schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich hab einen Ausschnitt aus der Frame, in der es sichtbar ist, gemacht (bei 4:27):


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Hier ein beliebiges Review wo man es sieht: Samsung Galaxy S4 Review - YouTube
> Leider ist aufgrund der geringen FPS des Videos das Problem nur schlecht zu erkennen, aber ich hab einen Ausschnitt aus der Frame, in der es sichtbar ist, gemacht (bei 4:27):



Und wo reden die da von display issues?

MfG


----------



## GamerX (8. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wo reden die da von display issues?
> 
> MfG


 
Ich habe gesagt, der Fehler lässt sich bei den reviews beobachten, das darüber berichtet wird habe ich nicht gesagt. Hier noch ein Bild aus dem selben Video bei 4:44:


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2013)

GamerX schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, der Fehler lässt sich bei den reviews beobachten, das darüber berichtet wird habe ich nicht gesagt. Hier noch ein Bild aus dem selben Video bei 4:44:


 
Gut, halten wir fest du bist der einzige der von displayfehlern redet. Kein anderes Fachmagazin hat diese bis jetzt festgestellt und jetzt bitte nicht mit PCGH kommen, welche sich auf deine user news beziehen und folglich auch auf das Wackelvideo bei yt. 
Der Punkt der mich einfach stört ist die Tasache das du davon redest das alle davon betroffen sind. Das kannst du doch gar nicht sagen, schließlich gibt es keinerlei fachliche Bestätigung in Form von passenden, fachlichen Tests von entsprechenden Medie etc.. Eben anders als damals das reproduzierbar und offiziell festgestelle antennagate Problem und der Gelbstich bei iPhones/ retina displays, wie schon beschrieben.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2013)

Man sieht es eindeutig zumindest das erste.
Ob das mit dem Rot stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## GamerX (8. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gut, halten wir fest du bist der einzige der von displayfehlern redet. Kein anderes Fachmagazin hat diese bis jetzt festgestellt und jetzt bitte nicht mit PCGH kommen, welche sich auf deine user news beziehen und folglich auch auf das Wackelvideo bei yt.
> Der Punkt der mich einfach stört ist die Tasache das du davon redest das alle davon betroffen sind. Das kannst du doch gar nicht sagen, schließlich gibt es keinerlei fachliche Bestätigung in Form von passenden, fachlichen Tests von entsprechenden Medie etc.. Eben anders als damals das reproduzierbar und offiziell festgestelle antennagate Problem und der Gelbstich bei iPhones/ retina displays, wie schon beschrieben.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich sehe die Situation genau anders rum, und zwar das es imo für alle offiziellen Tester des Galaxy S4 einfach nur peinlich ist, dass sie diese Eigenschaft des AMOLED pentile Displays mit keinem Wort in ihren Berichten erwähnt haben. Die Meinung aller Galaxy S4 Besitzer, die dur gerne auf XDA  und anderen Foren nachlesen kannst, bestätigt zu 100%, dass der "Fehler" eine inherente Eigenschaft des Displays ist. Aber was sagst du eigentlich zu den Bildern, die ich aus dem Video herausgefiltert habe, sind die für dich kein Beweis oder siehst du den Darstellungsfehler einfach nicht?


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2013)

Ich sage dazu, dass wohl alle anderen Fachmedien, reviewer, Tester etc. wohl nicht annähernd so investigativ recherchiert und getestet haben wie du, welch ein frevel. 
Interessant ist auch das selbst Spezialisten wie displaymate, welche das Display ausführlich getestet haben, nichts von einer fehlerhaften Darstellung schreiben, eher im Gegenteil. Darüber hinaus schreibst du jetzt das es amoled typisch ist. Wie kann man dann noch von Fehlern sprech, was ich ja eingangs schon angemerkt hatte? Sagt ja auch keiner das die weniger farbgesättigte Darstellung von LCSds Darstellungsfehler sind oder das der kleine Blickwinkel bei TN Panels ein Darstellungsfehler ist. ^^

MfG


----------



## GamerX (9. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich sage dazu, dass wohl alle anderen Fachmedien, reviewer, Tester etc. wohl nicht annähernd so investigativ recherchiert und getestet haben wie du, welch ein frevel.
> Interessant ist auch das selbst Spezialisten wie displaymate, welche das Display ausführlich getestet haben, nichts von einer fehlerhaften Darstellung schreiben, eher im Gegenteil. Darüber hinaus schreibst du jetzt das es amoled typisch ist. Wie kann man dann noch von Fehlern sprech, was ich ja eingangs schon angemerkt hatte? Sagt ja auch keiner das die weniger farbgesättigte Darstellung von LCSds Darstellungsfehler sind oder das der kleine Blickwinkel bei TN Panels ein Darstellungsfehler ist. ^^
> 
> MfG


 
Deswegen schreibe ich "Fehler" ja auch unter Anführungszeichen. Das interessante an dem "Fehler" ist, dass er sowohl beim S1 als auch S3 auftritt, dort aber meistens durch ein Software Update von Samsung so stark reduziert wurde (durch permanentes Hochsetzen der RGB Werte), dass er fast niemandem aufgefallen ist. Nur beim S4 hat Samsung das anscheinend aus irgendwelchen Gründen vergessen, sonst wäre es ja niemandem aufgefallen.

Edit: Ein Samsung-Mitarbeiter hat jetzt offiziell einen Fix per OS Update bestätigt, wodurch sich die Frage, ob der "Fehler" auf allen S4 auftritt, erübrigt hat  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41237831&postcount=471


----------

